
France to Require Masks in Indoor Public Spaces - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/france-to-require-masks-in-indoor-public-spaces-11594743647
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/mWE13](https://archive.vn/mWE13)

------
jjgreen
Bof, there goes my late summer holiday.

